# SOTW Theme Ideas



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I was trying to come up with a new theme for next weeks SOTW comp and I was having some trouble with it. I was wondering what you guys want to do or want to see? Let's throw some ideas out and i'll chose the most popular or the best one for next week.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

umm maybe since baseball and football are right now we can do favorite sports team?


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

How a Scarface theme, everyone has seen it and there are iconic scenes throughout, either that or star wars. I wont enter due to lack of photo shop


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Freestyle, Beauty (how the artist views it), Comic Books, Specific Movies, A computer company (Dell, ATI, Nvidia w/e), No render at all, Specific Video Games, MMA fighter.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

yeah i dont think weve done like favorite fighter or anything....also id like to do an extreme sport one...like motocross, bmx, skateboardin, rally racing


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

Wafb is running away with the member of the month comp, unless there is a mad rush of votes(hint, hint) why dont you make a tribute to Wafb it could be funny


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

These are all great ideas and I'll prolly use a few of them in the coming weeks. Keep them coming, the more the better.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

soccer ? ( european soccer :thumb02: ) , tv series...


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Should have done a 9/11 theme since it is today. Could be mmaforum's tribute to remembering 9/11.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Nature

Fave beverage

Fave actor/character portrayal.

Fave Model

Fave website

Specific tools only, like a pen tool only theme. Those are extremely hard though but really fun imo.

3rd Gen Console theme (360, ps3, Wii)

A decade theme

Maybe a charity type theme?

Vector theme

I'll leave it there for now =D


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

It's not very fair to do a piece that an entrant suggests. 

I'd like to see either sports, or StarWars


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

plazzman said:


> It's not very fair to do a piece that an entrant suggests.
> 
> I'd like to see either sports, or StarWars


Very True then they have the upperhand.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm just getting some ideas. I wouldn't pick one that only one person suggested but I would go with something like sports because that's something everyone has a fair chance at.


----------

